# Omega 3 oils-flax seed or fish oil



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been taking Omega 3 oils from flax seed and fish oil but wonder what the difference is and if one makes a difference over the other. How much do you take and how often? Thanks, Tiss


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi there,I don't have any info. re: recommended amounts to take, but I did want to post something I heard recently -- the fish oils are apparently less well regulated than flax oils and so fish oils tend to have a high rate of contamination! You should try to get some info about what kind of quality control the manufacturers use and maybe get recommendations on which brands might be safer from someone who would know (i.e., a naturopath or dietitian maybe).Anyway, I was pretty startled when I heard this and thought it would be important info to know.Good luck and I hope somebody else answers your questions


----------

